# Drop checker staying blue



## ChrisP (25 Jun 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm just in need of a little help here. I have a co2 art setup and I'm having trouble getting my drop checker to go green. My tank is only 50L so I thought I'd start off low with 1 bubble every 3 seconds. A day later I then went to bubble every 2 seconds. The drop checker is still blue, maybe a slight tinge of green.

I wouldn't have thought I'd need to go to 1 bubble per second on a 50L tank? I'm using an inline diffuser from external canister in to a lily pipe. Flow around the tank seems to be quite good and there isn't a great deal of surface agitation. Ideas?


----------



## ChrisP (25 Jun 2017)

Ok so now I've seen this in the instructions for the inline atomiser, I can't see any plastic protector?

"Firstly please remove the atomizer from plastic protector"


----------



## Stuart_B (25 Jun 2017)

ChrisP said:


> Ok so now I've seen this in the instructions for the inline atomiser, I can't see any plastic protector?
> 
> "Firstly please remove the atomizer from plastic protector"


Was it enclosed  in any wrapping that you have already disposed of?


----------



## ChrisP (25 Jun 2017)

Not that I remember. It was just in a little box. I noticed if you look here it should disassemble but mine will not as the nuts are so tight. 

Also it shows you in this video that is disassembles


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2017)

If you turn it up quite a bit so high BBS the diffuser should hiss. When it reaches its working pressure the BBS will slow down. Then slowly turn it down. Mine has a high BBS until it gets to the working pressure. You said you had a slight change in the DC so just turn it up some more. 
I did read some where that you should think CO2 is free, only then will you use it to its full potential.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## kadoxu (26 Jun 2017)

ChrisP said:


> wouldn't have thought I'd need to go to 1 bubble per second on a 50L tank?


I have 1 bubble every 3 seconds on a 19L tank and it's kinda on the low side, I also have a 60L tank running at 3bps.

You shouldn't really compare bps, since bubble counters can have different bubble sizes, but it gives you an idea. So I would think 1bps in a 50L tank to be on the low side.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2017)

What kind of drop checker are you using?


----------



## ChrisP (26 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the info guys I might turn it up a little tonight.

Tim - it's the glass diffuser co2 art bundle with their kit. I took it out last night to examine, refilled it with solution. I'll check on it when I get home.


----------



## ChrisP (26 Jun 2017)

kadoxu said:


> I have 1 bubble every 3 seconds on a 19L tank and it's kinda on the low side, I also have a 60L tank running at 3bps.
> 
> You shouldn't really compare bps, since bubble counters can have different bubble sizes, but it gives you an idea. So I would think 1bps in a 50L tank to be on the low side.



Thanks I'll most likely up the bubble rate. Only reason I was cautious is I used to have a 180l with 2bps. So I thought 1bps would be crazy on a 50. This was different reg, counter etc though.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jun 2017)

Should be fine then, I reckon you definitely need to turn the gas up. Like the guys have commented above - bubble rate isn't a great indicator between different kit.

As far as drop checkers go, I've never been that fond of the type below they've always been a bit too slow to react to change and I'm not confident they're that accurate; perhaps the open end is too small. But that's my opinion and it may not reflect the experience of others.


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2017)

Check you drop checker fluid works in link below.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-check-your-drop-checker.43373/#post-465088

I suspect poor flow and distribution will be the issue.


----------



## ChrisP (26 Jun 2017)

Hi Ian, I was reading that post last night. I tried breathing/ blowing up the tube for a good while and couldn't get it to change


----------



## ian_m (26 Jun 2017)

When I used a glass drop checker and in tank diffuser I could catch the CO2 mist/bubbles in the drop checker (in the tank) and it would turn green pretty quickly.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (26 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Should be fine then, I reckon you definitely need to turn the gas up. Like the guys have commented above - bubble rate isn't a great indicator between different kit.
> 
> As far as drop checkers go, I've never been that fond of the type below they've always been a bit too slow to react to change and I'm not confident they're that accurate; perhaps the open end is too small. But that's my opinion and it may not reflect the experience of others.



 IME they do tend to react quite slowly and generally give a higher reading with being at the top co2 rich area.


----------



## Boshk (26 Jan 2018)

I just setup my Co2 system too and for 2 days now its just blue.

I made my own 4dkH solution from RODI water, tested with the API kH test kit....4drops and it turns from blue to yellow which is roughly 4dkH.

Using atomizer, bubbles are really fine and set around 1bps, tank is 130L. Tank is new, still fishless cycling but with plants, not much.

Drop Checker is a standard glass ADA knockoff positioned hald way down on the opposite side of the tank from the eheim spray bar. (eheim classic 600)

I use 3 drops of API pH solution in the drop checker....blue....

ideas? I'm thinking new tank, minimal plant growth, 1bps is quite a lot right?


----------



## ian_m (26 Jan 2018)

Try this to verify that your solution actually indicates CO2.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-check-your-drop-checker.43373/


----------



## dukydaf (26 Jan 2018)

It may be worth mentioning that sometimes the solution inside becomes contaminated with aquarium water. This mostly happens when adding new solution in a sloppy manner or with contaminated instruments. For this reason it may be a good idea next time to wash your drop checker with abundant amounts of 4dKH standard solution (with or without the indicator added)


----------



## Boshk (26 Jan 2018)

ian_m said:


> Try this to verify that your solution actually indicates CO2.
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-check-your-drop-checker.43373/


hahaha, excellent! Just tried it, not very scientific but it WORKED! at least I know my solution works.


----------



## ian_m (26 Jan 2018)

Boshk said:


> hahaha, excellent! Just tried it, not very scientific but it WORKED! at least I know my solution works.


If solution is OK you need to find out what is causing the lack of CO2 getting into the water.


----------



## Boshk (26 Jan 2018)

ian_m said:


> If solution is OK you need to find out what is causing the lack of CO2 getting into the water.



I'll try boosting the bps today and see what happens since its still fishless cycling.


----------



## Danny (27 Jan 2018)

Boshk said:


> I just setup my Co2 system too and for 2 days now its just blue.
> 
> I made my own 4dkH solution from RODI water, tested with the API kH test kit....4drops and it turns from blue to yellow which is roughly 4dkH.
> 
> ...


I'm running approx 3bps on 60L, tried approx 4 and it gassed the fish so brought it back down.


----------

